# 2006 Toyota Tacoma



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Works just fine.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Mine too!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Does it ever jolt forward out of control killing all passengers as Toyota is now known? :mrgreen:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Does it ever jolt forward out of control killing all passengers as Toyota is now known? :mrgreen:


Funny you should say that, I still think 99% of those "crashes" are regular accidents...looking for an excuse to get paid!

Honest!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would think floor mats would fix it?! :mrgreen: 
That is what they say about the Ram Charger flying down Lion's Back when the gal driving says that the brakes gave out; others believe that she simply panicked...
I have heard of a few similar incidents of fully competent drivers who have the same claim of the car going out of control, so I am sure there is some legitimacy to it, I have heard of that happening on a couple of different makes of vehicles. Of course, like the guy in Wendover from last weekend, I would certainly respond to any free recall regarding the safety of my vehicle even if it is an optional recall.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Does it ever jolt forward out of control killing all passengers as Toyota is now known? :mrgreen:


Aint seen a post about it yet so here goes! Didn't I tell ya folks! Liars! Liars! I told ya straight up the bitches was lying about running into people and accelerator issues! Using Toyota as a scapegoat for the American made garbage!

New independant study shows NO electronic issues with acceleration in Toyotas! **** yah!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my 2001 Toyota Tundra and I plan on continuing to buy Toyota's.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear ya brotha. I just makes me sick the way people went all "bitch crazy" on Toyota on these so called "accelerator issues." I mean the **** government, all these conservative fox watching wacko's...buy american they said! Shiiiiit!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The funny thing is people saying they don't buy Toyota's because there aren't American vehicles, BS. They are every bit American as Chevy, Ford or Dodge. Last time I checked they didn't have to get bailed out, they have many factories in the US and employ thousands of Americans, with many parts made right here in the good ol' USofA.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Why you commi son of a bisnatch!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> The funny thing is people saying they don't buy Toyota's because there aren't American vehicles, BS. They are every bit American as Chevy, Ford or Dodge. Last time I checked they didn't have to get bailed out, they have many factories in the US and employ thousands of Americans, with many parts made right here in the good ol' USofA.


They are all assembled here, but most parts are imported, correct? The nice thing is that they are trending towards more done here, and a reminder FORD did not get a penny of bailout!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > The funny thing is people saying they don't buy Toyota's because there aren't American vehicles, BS. They are every bit American as Chevy, Ford or Dodge. Last time I checked they didn't have to get bailed out, they have many factories in the US and employ thousands of Americans, with many parts made right here in the good ol' USofA.
> ...


How many parts from Chevy's, Ford's and Dodge's are imported? Most of them also. I realize Ford wasn't bailed out, but they were the only major model that wasn't and I respect them for that.


----------

